# Raid ab Lvl 60 - Festung der Stürme (A)



## Abraxasar (16. April 2008)

Hallo liebe WoW Spielerinnen und Spieler,

immer am Samstag ist Raid angesagt. Unser tapferer Paladin *Panas* organisiert Raids für Spieler ab Level 60 im geschmolzenen Kern und Zul'Gurub. Teamspeak ist nicht nur vorhanden, sondern auch Voraussetzung für die Teilnahme. Ausführliche Informationen dazu findet Ihr bei *Raid mit der Gilde* in unserem Forum.

Spieler ab Level 1 sind in unserer Gilde ebenfalls jederzeit herzlich willkommen.

Das Licht segne Euch

Abraxasar
< Dreizehn Siegel >


----------

